# Amazon Link - Please read..



## Road Guy (Aug 27, 2012)

I know it seems as if I am always begging for moneyBut if you normally buy stuff from Amazon, and you click on the amazon link on any of the EB.com pages the site gets a small amount of revenue from amazon for the advertising....

It would be most appreciated!

And truthfully, it doenst tell me WHO buys what... It does send me a list of what was bought, but no names, email adresses, etc are associated with it, its just to help place future product ads..


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 27, 2012)

^So I think we should start a new game that involves buying the most crazy thing you can find on Amazon and see if you can make RG's jaw drop.


----------



## lady_j (Aug 28, 2012)

Awesome - thanks for the reminder, Road Guy. I definitely do buy stuff from Amazon.com and I will remember to click on the link from here before I do. Thanks for this awesome board!


----------



## bradlelf (Sep 25, 2012)

It took me a minute to figure out that my adblocker and ghostery extensions were blocking the amazon add ... if anyone wants the direct link try using this:http://www.amazon.com/?&amp;tag=engineerboard-20&amp;camp=211493&amp;creative=376649&amp;linkCode=ez&amp;adid=1N78SXXJR7PBPTSRJFPK&amp;&amp;ref-refURL=http%3A%2F%2Fengineerboards.com%2F

Road Guy let me know if this works for your reporting ... I ordered something today using this method.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 25, 2012)

I finally got that garbage disposal, too. Hopefully, it showed up. Waste King-1hp, with a lifetime warranty...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 9, 2013)

BUMP for folks like me who forget until right after the order has been placed.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Aug 21, 2013)

About to buy minecraft lego set through this link for my son's birthday. If my wife agrees.


----------



## csb (Sep 5, 2013)

Off to go look for minecraft lego set on Amazon...my son wants the Lego passenger jet for his birthday, but he's a pretty big minecraft fan as well.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 5, 2013)

&lt;--forgot to order through the link yet again


----------



## csb (Sep 5, 2013)

Damnit, CW! This why we can't have nice things!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 5, 2013)

I know!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 5, 2013)

&lt;--- used the link last weekend to order the TV antenna KF recommended...


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 25, 2013)

Bump to the top as Black friday approaches. Please remember the link above will help this group out.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks Bly. I am thinking about buying a GoPro camera. Forgot about the Amazon link.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 26, 2013)

Buy me one while you're at it.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 26, 2013)

May also be getting some computer parts from Amazon. They better let me know which day will be better, Black Friday or Cyber Monday.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 26, 2013)

Master slacker said:


> May also be getting some computer parts from Amazon. They better let me know which day will be better, Black Friday or Cyber Monday.




Geez. I owe you now MS. Have to buy a laptop monitor too.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 26, 2013)

Order the whole series!

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_0_13?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&amp;field-keywords=letters%20to%20penthouse&amp;sprefix=letters+to+pe%2Caps%2C242


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 26, 2013)

Dark Knight said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > May also be getting some computer parts from Amazon. They better let me know which day will be better, Black Friday or Cyber Monday.
> ...


Be sure to check Newegg and Tiger Direct as well for discounts and free shipping specials on both days. :thumbs:


----------



## Dleg (Nov 26, 2013)

I just did my part - ordered all the Christmas presents for my 12 nieces and nephews using the EB amazon link. :Banane55:


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 26, 2013)

Dleg said:


> I just did my part - ordered all the Christmas presents for my 12 nieces and nephews using the EB amazon link. :Banane55:


I'm a little alarmed as to why you would chose that emoticon to go with that statement. hmy:


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 26, 2013)

because he had to by presents for *12* nieces and nephews. good fricking lord that is a lot.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 26, 2013)

^And pay for shipping to tomorrow. That's gotta be expensive.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeah - that's me in the front, getting the banana from behind.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 4, 2013)

bump


----------



## csb (Dec 4, 2013)

How much is the percentage RG? Because I think if contributed heartily.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 4, 2013)

I just did a big order myself...


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 4, 2013)

[SIZE=medium]CSB- The % actually changes based on how many items are purchased during the given month. So a slow month it may be 2-3% and month like December usually garner 6%. And then some of the agreements with Amazons “sub contractors” have lower percentages… So far this month the commission is $36.00. Every penny helps![/SIZE]


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 6, 2013)

Laptop screen ordered. Thanks!!!!!!!!

If this works out fine will order another screen to fix my son's laptop. Want to try mine first.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 6, 2013)

^ I just did 2 of those repairs last month. Went seemlessly. Though one of them actually needed another component, the cathode display driver board. Also cheap relatively easy to replace.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 6, 2013)

bought some stuff.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 8, 2013)

Just put in my order, something like 19 items.

That also reminded me to re-up my EB.com membership.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 10, 2013)

I did use the link to buy a couple of things last week. But something is weird. Is it supposed to ask me a password for EB or something? It went straight to my Amazon account.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 16, 2013)

I will make sure to use this from now on.


----------



## Dleg (Apr 4, 2015)

Is this still working? I haven't see the Amazon ad lately.


----------



## Road Guy (May 13, 2015)

its at the top of this page..

also here:&lt;iframe src="http://rcm-na.amazon-adsystem.com/e/cm?t=engineerboard-20&amp;o=1&amp;p=41&amp;l=ur1&amp;category=amazonhomepage&amp;f=ifr&amp;linkID=A6UTC44TSZINV2NC" width="88" height="31" scrolling="no" border="0" marginwidth="0" style="border:none;" frameborder="0"&gt;&lt;/iframe&gt;


----------



## Road Guy (May 13, 2015)

its at the top of this page also

also here:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 1, 2015)

Done.


----------



## csb (Jul 13, 2015)

I just bought a fricking mattress that better show up on the list.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 13, 2015)

csb said:


> I just bought a fricking mattress that better show up on the list.




Wow, you have a mattress specifically for that purpose? Fancy!


----------



## Supe (Jul 13, 2015)

Remember to use the link for Amazon Prime Day on 7/15!


----------



## csb (Jul 13, 2015)

mudpuppy said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought a fricking mattress that better show up on the list.
> ...




We are engineers.


----------



## csb (Oct 14, 2015)

I just bought Halloween supplies via the Amazon link.


----------



## MoeGeo (Dec 9, 2015)

So the big question, RG, is what is the strangest item someone from the Boards purchased so far?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 9, 2015)

An industrial size 55 gal quantity of KYJ.

(Note:  Does not ship to Ireland.)


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 9, 2015)

Does Ireland have something against imports?


----------



## PeeWee (Dec 9, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> An industrial size 55 gal quantity of KYJ.
> 
> (Note:  Does not ship to Ireland.)


Does Matt know you are releasing information about his tree hugging activities??


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 9, 2015)

PeeWee said:


> > An industrial size 55 gal quantity of KYJ.(Note:  Does not ship to Ireland.)
> 
> 
> Does Matt know you are releasing information about his tree hugging activities??


With that much ky, there's more than hugging going on.


----------



## csb (Dec 31, 2015)

Good luck hugging anything covered in the much KY!


----------



## snickerd3 (May 26, 2017)

just bumping since there is a lot of new blood this week.   I have been using the link a lot lately.  Not sure if it is going thru though.  I see the eb in the web address but once it goes to the cart it isn't there anymore.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 18, 2017)

bump


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 18, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> bump


bummer...the autocorrect to the bump emjoi doesn't work anymore

:bump:


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 23, 2017)

Current link for this is...?


----------



## csb (Oct 24, 2017)

It's literally the giant link right under the other pinned posts. It takes you right to Amazon. Just back back out to Shoot the Breeze and it's the big link in the middle of the screen with random crap to buy from Amazon.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 24, 2017)

http://engineerboards.com/forum/145-eb-amazon-link/


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 24, 2017)

Hah, thanks!


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 17, 2018)

It's currently Prime Day, EB people!


----------



## csb (Nov 8, 2018)

I made sure to purchase the GD veggie tray carrier we need to go to GD Thanksgiving with the GD in-laws via the link. 

You're welcome.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 9, 2018)

thanks and sorry?

So amazon is doing away with small time folks like the engineerboards.com amazon relationship at the end of the year so you can just go back to the ease od ordering from the app without feeling guilty!


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 9, 2018)

csb said:


> I made sure to purchase the GD veggie tray carrier we need to go to GD Thanksgiving with the GD in-laws via the link.
> 
> You're welcome.


Gluten Deprived?


----------



## csb (Nov 9, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> thanks and sorry?
> 
> So amazon is doing away with small time folks like the engineerboards.com amazon relationship at the end of the year so you can just go back to the ease od ordering from the app without feeling guilty!


Well dang! I guess I then switch to the smile account I never use? And send you cold hard cash?


----------

